# Where to buy Super Glue for guitar repair in Canada



## kayakerca (Mar 2, 2010)

I buy most of my guitar maintenance tools, etc., from SteMac, but they do not ship Super Glue that they sell for fretwork and fingerboard chip repair to outside the U.S. Where can you buy/order that for guitar repair work in Canada? I'm going to take a run at a fret job on a couple of my guitars (practicing on a couple of throw away necks first).

Thanks in advance.

Jim. . .


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lee Valley carries a decent selection of cyanoacrylates in various consistencies and sizes.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Jim...My last order from Stewart McDonald included cyanoacrylates...Maybe that has now changed...Lee Valley does carry them also....My question is what is the difference....Crazy Glue, Super glue, Hot stuff, etc.....Is it just a name change with the same product????


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Yup, they're all cyanoacrylate. The only difference (other than the various consistencies they offer), is the name on the bottle ... and of course the price.


----------



## kayakerca (Mar 2, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Yup, they're all cyanoacrylate. The only difference (other than the various consistencies they offer), is the name on the bottle ... and of course the price.


Thanks all. Lee Valley is just around the corner from my work.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

stew mac will ship CA to canada but i would by in canada anyway like the boys said lee valley is the place


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Why not purchase 3m super glue at Acklands. I have about 4 different grades on my bench all the time.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Any hobby shop will have it. And cheaper than most other places, including industrial supply houses. I am a wood worker, and a model airplane builder and have been using CA for 25 years. I buy it in 2 ounce bottles from hobby shops.

You can mail order from Great Hobbies, Hobby WHolesale (two large Canadian mail order hobby shops) or get it at most local hobby shops, although you willpay a little more.

Also, buy some fine tips for the bottles, especially handy for the thin.

My favourite brand is Bob Smith CA, although there are excellent brands like ZAP, Flash, Hot STuff, Great Planes CA, etc... for all intents and purposes it is all the same, but some brands do work better than others. And shelf life is better with some.

AJC

I found this on the net... never dealt with them, but call and ask what they sell maybe?

HOBBY SUPPLY WAREHOUSE
28 UPWOOD ST
OTTAWA, ONTARIO
CANADA K2T 3Y5 613-248-1096

I know some RC guys like this place:

Dynamic Hobbies (613) 225-9634
21 Concourse Gate, 
Unit 6 Nepean, ON 
K2E 7S4


----------



## nathant (May 11, 2010)

Hey Jim,

I work at KMS Tools in Coquitlam, BC and we stock the Bob Smith stuff here in Canada... BSI : KMS Tools.

I'm not sure if we ship it though... I herd a story about a guy who left his upside down in his car door pocket and got his door stuck so good that he had to cut it off =)


----------



## RavenT (Aug 5, 2008)

SteMac does ship the ca glue to Canada but do not ship the skin debonder and the accelerator outside the US since it has shipping restrictions. 

Here is a list of the restrictions: 

Flammable
Due to air shipping regulations, lacquers, solvents, and some adhesives cannot be shipped internationally.

Mahogany
The CITES (Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Flora and Fauna) restricts us from shipping mahogany outside U.S. This affects some, but not all, of our items made of mahogany.

Mother-of-pearl and Abalone
We cannot ship any pearl, shell or abalone products outside of the U.S. due to United States Fish and Wildlife Service restrictions.

RoHS
Restriction for Hazardous Substances Directive is enforced only in the European Union. Very few of the metal and electrical items we carry are non-RoHS compliant.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> Hi Jim...My last order from Stewart McDonald included cyanoacrylates...Maybe that has now changed...Lee Valley does carry them also....My question is what is the difference....Crazy Glue, Super glue, Hot stuff, etc.....Is it just a name change with the same product????


They can vary in the speed with which they cure. Some are deliberately very fast, while others are deliberately slower, depending on the intended purpose. The stuff Stew-Mac sells is the slower type, so that yu don't end up instantly glueing something not exactly where you wanted it..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Having used hundreds upon hundreds of ounces of this stuff, in various branded bottles over the past 30 years... I can say that the different companies do have different qualities of CA, as well as viscocities... that is to say, one companies medium might be quite a bit thinner than another.

Hot stuff is one of the oldest companies to market CA, but I dislike it VS a number of others.

I still prefer Bob Smith over the others if given a choice. Any decent hobby shop within Canada will stock a good brand.

Bob Smith can be had for less than $10 per 2 ounce bottle (three for $25 I believe) from Hobby WHolsale in Alberta, who do ship anywhere in Canada.

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Rick80 (Mar 10, 2011)

You can try Instantbond, their adhesive harden almost instantly when used with the activator spray. They're a Canadian company with distribution centres in Toronto and Montreal.

http://www.instantbond.ca


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Wood Essence, William Wood-Write, Ardec all canadian companies


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

nathant said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I work at KMS Tools in Coquitlam, BC and we stock the Bob Smith stuff here in Canada... BSI : KMS Tools.
> 
> I'm not sure if we ship it though... I herd a story about a guy who left his upside down in his car door pocket and got his door stuck so good that he had to cut it off =)


Hey Nathan, I live near the KMS in Langley and will drop in there to pick some up. Thanks for the heads up.

If I get a chance, I'll swing out to the KMS in Coq and say hello. Cheers!


----------

